# [Heartbeat] Problème avec "Ressource Manager"

## Francois

Bonjour, je souhaite mettre en place un "cluster" avec le programme "Heartbeat". Voici mes différents fichiers de configuration:

ha.cf:

```

ucast eth1 192.168.1.104

debugfile /var/log/ha-debug

logfile /var/log/ha-log

keepalive 2

deadtime 10

initdead 60

auto_failback off

node gentoo1

node gentoo2

crm off

use_logd off

```

authkeys:

```
auth 1

1 md5 "ddd"

```

haresources:

```
gentoo1 IPaddr::192.168.1.108  ldirectord
```

Pour l'instant, je me contente de faire marcher mes deux serveurs avec "Heartbeat" mais mon principal objectif est de permettre la répartition de charge entre mes serveurs. Cela explique la présence la présence de la directive "ldirectord" dans mon "haresources". 

Mon premier problème apparaît lorsque je démarre "Heartbeat" sur mon serveur principal "gentoo1" ( --> 192.168.1.104), le script "IPaddr" ne me créer pas d'adresse virtuelle interfacée sur "eth0". Je suis obligé de lancer manuellement la commande à la main dans le dossier "/etc/ha.d/resource.d" ./IPaddr 192.168.1.108 start. Une fois cette opération effectuée, j'ai bien une adresse virtuelle "eth0:0":

```
eth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:95:d7:27

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::a00:27ff:fe95:d727/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12329 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8622 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1534334 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1863420 (1.7 MiB)

eth0:0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:95:d7:27

          inet addr:192.168.1.108  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
```

Mon second problème est qu'après avoir démarré "Heartbeat" sur mes deux serveurs et vérifiés qu'ils sont actifs, je vais regarder mes logs et je m'aperçois de deux erreurs que je ne comprends pas:

```

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [730]: info: **************************

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [730]: info: Configuration validated. Starting heartbeat 3.0.2

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: heartbeat: version 3.0.2

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Heartbeat generation: 1295282819

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: glib: ucast: write socket priority set to IPTOS_LOWDELAY on eth1

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: glib: ucast: bound send socket to device: eth0

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: glib: ucast: bound receive socket to device: eth0

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: glib: ucast: started on port 694 interface eth0 to 192.168.1.107 --> gentoo2 --> serveur esclave

Jan 25 10:47:01 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Local status now set to: 'up'

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Link gentoo2:eth0 up.

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: debug: get_delnodelist: delnodelist=

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Comm_now_up(): updating status to active

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Local status now set to: 'active'

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Status update for node gentoo2: status active

Jan 25 10:47:02 gentoo2 heartbeat: [741]: debug: notify_world: setting SIGCHLD Handler to SIG_DFL

Jan 25 10:47:12 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: local resource transition completed.

Jan 25 10:47:12 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: Initial resource acquisition complete (T_RESOURCES(us))

Jan 25 10:47:12 gentoo2 heartbeat: [744]: ERROR: pclose(/usr/share/heartbeat/ResourceManager listkeys gentoo1) exited with return code 1

Jan 25 10:47:12 gentoo2 heartbeat: [744]: ERROR: [/usr/share/heartbeat/ResourceManager listkeys gentoo1] exited with return code 1

Jan 25 10:47:12 gentoo2 heartbeat: [744]: info: No local resources [/usr/share/heartbeat/ResourceManager listkeys gentoo1] to acquire.

Jan 25 10:47:13 gentoo2 heartbeat: [731]: info: remote resource transition completed.
```

Voilà, si vous avez besoin de plus d'informations, n'hésitez pas à demander car moi, je sèche un peu...

Merci.

NB: Mes fichiers de configuration dans le dossier "/etc/ha.d" sont identiques sur mes deux serveurs.

----------

